# Perrybridge farm Sandhurst



## Chestnutmare (14 November 2015)

Anyone there or knows anything about it? 

Ive called them but was told to view in week. 

Couldn't give me a price for livery either it's right on my doorstep but can't get my horse until it has a space.


----------



## Gingersmum (17 November 2015)

Chestnutmare said:



			Anyone there or knows anything about it? 

Ive called them but was told to view in week. 

Couldn't give me a price for livery either it's right on my doorstep but can't get my horse until it has a space.
		
Click to expand...

Nice yard and would recommend. Large outdoor school with good surface and show jumps, small indoor school, very good grazing, variety of stables. Local hacking reasonable. Knowledgeable owners, not sure if they run the yard or if someone is employed to oversee it.


----------



## Chestnutmare (22 November 2015)

Sadly only space for a gelding shame as it's on my doorstep and looked great.


----------



## Dubsie (26 November 2015)

Friend of a friend liverys there and word is that it is very nice.


----------

